# Verbindung Applet <-> Servlet



## zilti (5. Feb 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mit meinem Applet
über etwas Serverseitiges Daten aus einer Datenbank abrufen. Mir steht dabei Tomcat zur Verfügung, leider kein JBoss. Wie mache ich das am Besten? Mit nem Socket (geht das in einem Servlet überhaupt?) oder ein Servlet mit ständiger JDBC-Connection welches dann bei jedem Request die Daten ausgibt?
Oder habe ich eine Möglichkeit übersehen?


----------



## matzelito (6. Feb 2008)

xml-rpc ist eine  gute möglichkeit 


```
im servlet.init() sowas inder art :  

xmlrpc = new XmlRpcServer ();
SystemHandler mXMLRPCSystemHandler = new SystemHandler();
	
xmlrpc.addHandler ("Apllet", new AppletHandler());
```


----------



## zilti (6. Feb 2008)

Und das läuft dann auch über Sockets oder über Requests?


----------



## matzelito (6. Feb 2008)

http


----------



## zilti (10. Feb 2008)

Also, so wie das jetzt oben im Code steht, ist das ein extra Handler für Applets, richtig? Gibts da irgendwo eine Dok dazu?


----------



## matzelito (15. Feb 2008)

das oben läuft im servlet in der init-methode
außerdem brauchst du dort noch eine AppletHandler -Klasse 


im applet läuft :


```
xmlrpc = new XmlRpcClient("http://127.0.0.1:5555");

				 
Object obi = xmlrpc.execute("appletHandler.receiveAuftrag",
```

Doku : google


----------

